# Acerca de la configuración Ultralineal



## Rorschach (Oct 2, 2021)

*Configuración Ultralineal*

Por los finales de la década del 30, se vio la posibilidad de hacer funcionar los amplificadores con tetrodos/pentodos, pero de manera tal que funcionaran en un modo entre triodo, y tetrodo/ pentodo, o sea que, se obtuviera menor distorsión por 3ras armónicas (propiedad de los tríodos), y mayor potencia (propiedad de los tetrodos /pentodos).

El ingenio consistió en aplicar a la grilla pantalla (g2) una parte, o porcentaje de la resistencia (impedancia) de carga de placa, y fue logrado haciendo una derivación apropiada en el primario del transformador de salida, y que dicha derivación conecte a la grilla pantalla (g2):


​

En una disposición Simple (Single ended), o en una Push-Pull , las grillas pantalla (g2) se alimentan generalmente en forma directa, o por medio de un resistor a +B, su única función en los tetrodos/pentodos de potencia es la obtención de mucha mayor potencia respecto de los triodos de potencia, con la grilla pantalla (g2) se logra que la corriente de placa sea independiente en una gran parte con respecto a la tensión de placa, la grilla pantalla (g2) al tener potencial positivo ejerce mayor atracción de electrones, y aunque atraiga una pequeña proporción de ellos (corriente de grilla pantalla g2), hace que la mayoría de los electrones sean acelerados y lleguen en mucha mayor cantidad a la placa, esto incrementa la corriente de placa y con ello la amplificación, pero fundamentalmente la alta amplificación es obtenida porque hace disminuir significativamente la capacidad entre la grilla control (g1), y la placa.-

Por ejemplo en un triodo de potencia tipo 2A3 (15Wa), la capacidad entre grilla control (g1), y placa es de *16,5 pF*, y en un pentodo de potencia por haces 6V6GT (14Wa) la capacidad es de *0,7* *pF*, o sea 23,5 veces menos.-

En la configuración Ultralineal (UL), tanto para operación Simple (Single Ended), como para operación Push-Pull , a la Grilla pantalla (g2) más allá de su función recién explicada, se la hace participar aplicándole una parte de la señal, siendo esta un *porcentaje de la resistencia de carga de placa*, o su equivalencia a un *porcentaje de la tensión de alterna de placa*, esta que es igual a un *porcentaje del total de espiras *del primario entre +B y Placa.-

Con esto se logra bajar la distorsión por 3ra armónica, sin tener que realimentar de manera excesiva por lazo externo, de todas maneras la configuración ultralineal (UL) no deja de ser una realimentación negativa, pero de tipo local.-

*Se aplican a la grilla pantalla (g2) porcentajes de* *la resistencia de carga de placa* que rondan entre *el 4% y el 25 %*, esta variación del porcentaje depende del tipo tetrodo/pentodo de potencia que se utilice. *El porcentaje de la resistencia de carga de placa más utilizado es* *18,5%.*

Podemos explicar lo mismo de otra manera, y es aplicando una parte, o *porcentaje de la tensión* *de señal de alterna de placa, a la grilla pantalla (g2*).

*Se aplican* *a la grilla pantalla* *(g2) porcentajes de la tensión de señal de alterna de placa *que rondan entre* el 20% y el 50%*, esta variación del porcentaje depende del tipo tetrodo/pentodo de potencia que se utilice. *El porcentaje de tensión de alterna de placa más utilizado es 43 %.*

Como la configuración Ultralineal (UL) en la práctica es un desarrollo hecho en el bobinado primario del transformador, entonces existe una relación entre “el porcentaje de la tensión de señal de alterna de placa aplicada a grilla pantalla (g2)”, y “el porcentaje de la cantidad total de espiras del primario”, la relación es que son iguales, debido a que son proporcionales : E1/E2 = N1/N2, por ejemplo, si tenemos un primario de *100 espiras*, y aplicamos una señal de alterna de placa de *100 Vca*, tenemos 1 Vca por espira, entonces en la espira 43 hay 43 Vca, valor que también es un *43%* [ (43x100) /100]de la tensión de señal de placa (100Vca) aplicada a la grilla pantalla (g2), y la derivación para conectarla es precisamente en la espira 43, dejaremos ahora de llamar porcentaje de la tensión de señal de alterna de placa aplicada a la grilla pantalla (g2), *por porcentaje del total de espiras* *aplicada a la grilla pantalla (g2)*, dado que es lo mismo, y es la acepción más utilizada. *El porcentaje del total de espiras más utilizado es 43%.*

En el gráfico que he realizado, y que presento abajo, se aprecia que si a las pantallas (g2) las conectamos en el terminal del Punto Medio P.M. , o sea a +B, las válvulas funcionan como lo que son tetrodos/pentodos puro, y si las conectamos en los terminales extremos funcionan en modo Triodo, en cambio, si las conectamos en los terminales intermedios entre el Punto Medio (P.M. +B), y los terminales de Placa, *funcionan en modo Ultralineal.*

Los porcentajes del total de la cantidad espiras, se determinan para cada tipo de válvula, y la relación entre potencia y distorsión a obtener, a mayor porcentaje, menor potencia, y menor distorsión; a menor porcentaje, mayor potencia, y mayor distorsión-

​
¿Cuál es entonces la relación entre el porcentaje de la resistencia de carga de placa, y el porcentaje del total de espiras, que se aplican a la grilla pantalla (g2)?

Veamos: Si la resistencia de carga de placa a placa, de una configuración push-pull es *de 5.000 Ohms*, para una sola placa vale la cuarta parte, o sea *1250 Ohms*.

Si por ejemplo, elegimos para aplicar a la grilla pantalla (g2) el porcentaje de resistencia de carga de placa más usual, que *es 18,5%,* *para 1250 Ohms, el 18,5% es = 1250 x 18,5 / 100 =* *231,25 Ohms*.

*Obtengamos ahora la relación de transformación entre estas dos impedancias* *: k= √Z/Z´ =* *√1250/231,25= 2,325, la relación de trasformación* *(k)* = *2,325*.

Si en el bobinado primario, desde el Punto Medio +B a placa, tiene *100 espiras* como en el ejemplo anterior, entonces: como *k* también es = N1/N2 , N2 = N1 /k = *100 espiras / k = 100 espiras / 2,325 = 43 espiras*, este resultado indica que en el bobinado de 100 espiras se hace la derivación en la espira 43, llevamos ahora este resultado a Porcentaje : (100 espiras x 43 espiras)/100 = 43 % , corresponde decir que también es el 43 % de 100 espiras*, con esto aseveramos que el 18,5% de la resistencia de carga de placa aplicada a la grilla pantalla (g2), es igual al 43% del total de espiras aplicada a grilla pantalla (g2).*

La relación es que la resistencia de carga de placa (impedancia) varía con el cuadrado del número de espiras, entonces siguiendo el mismo ejemplo anterior, si el porcentaje del total de espiras aplicada a la grilla pantalla es 43%, entonces el porcentaje de la resistencia de carga de placa aplicada a la grilla pantalla (g2) = (43%)2 /100 = 18,5% , o viceversa, si el porcentaje de la resistencia de carga de placa es 18,5%, y se quiere saber el porcentaje del total de espiras aplicada a grilla pantalla (g2) = 10 x √18,5 = 43 %

*De manera general, y por practicidad se utiliza el porcentaje del total espiras aplicadas a la grilla pantalla (g2).*

Si la idea es no emplear fórmulas, y no hacer cálculos, vean el siguiente gráfico que he realizado para las derivaciones UL más utilizadas:


​Para cada tipo de válvula tetrodo/pentodo de potencia hay una derivación % UL ideal, o apropiada.
Algunos ejemplos :

​

Para la conexión ultralineal, configuración push-pull , se construye el bobinado del primario con 2 derivaciones, cada derivación a cada lado del punto medio (P.M.+B), y donde los porcentajes del número de espiras son independientes, e iguales a cado lado, entre el Punto Medio +B, y la placa respectiva, y siempre partiendo, y contando, de desde el Punto Medio (P.M. +B) hacia el terminal para placa.-

En la configuración Simple (single ended) se construye el bobinado del primario con una derivación al porcentaje de espiras correspondiente entre Placa y +B, siempre partiendo, y contando, desde +B hacia el terminal para Placa.


​
Podemos decir que la configuración Ultralineal (UL g2), es una solución intermedia entre un triodo de potencia, y un pentodo de potencia, (los triodos de potencia tienen muy baja sensibilidad a potencia, con baja distorsión por 3ra armónica, en cambio, los pentodos de potencia, y los pentodos/tetrodos de potencia por haces, tienen alta sensibilidad a potencia, con alta distorsión por 3ra armónica).
Si la conexión de Pantalla (g2) se lleva al 100% del número de espiras, el pentodo funciona como un triodo, y si se lleva a 0% funciona como lo que es: un pentodo.
Entonces los porcentajes del número de espiras se determinan para cada tipo válvula, y la relación entre potencia y distorsión que se quiera obtener.


En Gran Bretaña a la configuración Ultralineal se la denominó de “carga distribuida”, la invención, y patentamiento (+- año 1940) perteneció a Alan Blumlein, del otro lado del océano, precisamente en U.S.A., a esta invención se la denominó “Ultra-Linear” (Ultralineal), la teoría, y desarrollo fue realizado, y patentado ( +- año 1950) por David Hafler, y Herbert Keroes.-

Siempre existió la controversia sobre a quién perteneció el invento, Alan Blumlein jamás materializó su invento, y los que sí lo llevaron a la práctica fueron los estadounidenses con su empresa “Acrosound”, y su marca registrada “Ultra-Linear”, donde manufacturaron sus transformadores ultralineales, con sus circuitos respectivos, y fabricaron también una amplia gama de amplificadores ultralineales, tanto los transformadores, como los amplificadores tuvieron una amplia aceptación en el mercado doméstico, y mundial.-
Por otro lado, todo fabricante de amplificadores que hizo uso del circuito ultralineal, y/o la fabricación de transformadores ultralineales tuvieron que pagar la licencia correspondiente.-

​
Desde ese momento al típico amplificador Williamson, se lo modificó para configuración Ultralineal, y se lo conoció como amplificador “Tipo Williamson Ultralineal”, y quizás haya sido la manera más simple de lograr alta fidelidad, y potencia con válvulas tetrodos/ pentodos.-

Si bien la configuración ultralineal no logra toda la potencia que eroga la configuración tetrodo/pentodo puro, si es superlativamente mayor que con triodos.-

Uno de los amplificadores tipo Williamson Ultralineal más conocidos fue el desarrollado por Acrosound Ultra–Linear, circuito modificado del Williamson original, y que monta el transformador de salida UL Acrosound TO-300, con válvulas de salida tetrodos/pentodos por haces tipos 807, o 5881, o KT66:

​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 

​


----------

